# معجم هندسة التعدين(v)



## علاء الهدي (10 فبراير 2007)

*Illustrated Mining Terms*

*V*​*Valuation - The act or process of valuing or of estimating the value or worth; appraisal.* *Vein - a well-defined tabular mineralized zone, which may or may not contain ore bodies.*




*Velocity - Rate of airflow in lineal feet per minute.* *Ventilation - The provision of a directed flow of fresh and return air along all underground roadways, traveling roads, workings, and service parts.*



*Violation - The breaking of any state or federal mining law.* *Virgin - Unworked; untouched; often said of areas where there has been no mining.* *Void - A general term for pore space or other reopenings in rock. In addition to pore space, the term includes vesicles, solution cavities, or any openings either primary or secondary. *

​*Volatile matter - The gaseous part, mostly hydrocarbons, of coal.*​*Return to TERMS MENU*​​


----------



## مهندس محمد عادل سع (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المصطلحات و ارجوا المزيد


----------

